# Antral follicle nightmare. Can anyone help?



## mundo (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone can help?

I have just been to the clinic for my day 1 scan even though my period has not started yet. The reason I went for the scan today is that although my cycle has not started I will definitely start either tonight or tomorrow morning and as the clinic is shut on Friday & Saturday they wanted me to go today to assign my protocol, etc, etc.  

Anyhow, to cut this very long story short, the scan only showed 3 x antral follicles in my right ovary. Following this discovery the doctor gave us a choice: either start IVF now or wait another month to see if I get more follicles. He also said that if I decide to leave it until next month he will try the IVF no matter how many antral follicles I have. Please note: I don't appear to be producing any more than 5 x antral follicles anyway. 

Now, we have already been waiting 4 to 5 months to start IVF due to taking DHEA to help with my low egg reserve so, as you can imagine, we are not keen to wait any longer. Also, other reasons we are not keen to wait are because my last scan only showed 2 antral follicles too and I have growing endro cysts in both ovaries so I probably haven't got long before they will need to consider aspiration, which involves the possibility of more eggs being damaged or removed. 

Anyhow, my questions are: Has anyone else been in a similar situation and if so what did you decide to do? Should we go for it on 3 x follicles or play the game of roulette and wait to see what my next cycle produces? Also, is there any chance those antral follicles could increase once my period starts for real? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you. 

Apologies if I am posting this on the wrong chat page. I have never done a chat before so I have absolutely no idea how it works. 

Ps. I am 40. Problem is low-egg reserve. Endro & fibroids on my part. Partner all cool on his side.


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there, 

Don't know if this helps, but I had baseline scan yesterday and I only had 4 antral follicles on one side, and 2 very small ones on the other, and though I got vibes from the nurse she would have liked to see more, there was no suggestion of not going ahead. She did say that although you should see them all at baseline, sometimes some others appear from nowhere after stimming - I guess they are just too small to see sometimes.

Good luck whatever you decide!

S x


----------



## jumpa (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi hun, I know if it was me I wouldn't have the patience to wait another month! I only grew 3 follies during my tx and although I was on mild stimms the nurse still said she would have expected more (there'd been eight antrals in my pre-tx scan). I was a bit down about it at first but they got 3 eggs at EC and one fertilised and made a grade 1 embie. Didn't stick but I'm still chuffed to have got an embie at all as it gives me hope for next time. 

I would say that if you've got the eggs then go for it. He says if you defer for a month then he will go ahead regardless so I wonder if that month would really make that much difference. Unless you've started doing lots of things to help like acupuncure, vits, diet, which could do with another month to do some more good?

Guess there isn't a 'wrong' decision here, so you should do what you feel comfortable with. Good luck x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Go for it I would say its always a gamble, my ovaries are high and they could not see any either time, I got 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and were put back and I'm now expecting twins, the first time I got 8 eggs but only 2 to put back and they didn't stick. 

Guess what I'm trying to say is don't focus on numbers go with your heart and jump with both feet, being nearly 41 myself I know it is a worry with time not being on our side but sometimes you just need to jump and hope . . . . .

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## mundo (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 

Your words of encouragement have really helped us see things in a more positive light, thanks. 

We have decided to go for it and see what happens, after all I'm not getting any younger. 

In terms of other treatments, I have been having acupuncture and taking herbal medication for three months now, and funny enough my acupuncturist told me last week that she thought my body was ready for treatment. Still, some people will think I'm ready & some will not but at the end of the day it just involves a gamble and a lot of luck. 

Thanks again for your responses. 

Take care & best of luck yourselves. 
xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

When I had a AFC at CRGH before my cycle, they could see no follicles at all, the scan lady told me that she didnt think they would go ahead with treatment. I cried my eyes out!! But my hormone blood tests were all okay so they went ahead and I collected 11 eggs. I dont think they had very good scan machines. At argc, they never did a AFC before we started treatment.
Since then I have noticed that at my first few scans, not much is visible and yet I always have produced eggs. On my last round we got 5 eggs and saw nothing for the first few scans.

I would never place any value at all on the AFC scan.

I went for a second opinion during this same cycle at crgh as at the third or so scan they were threatening to cancel due to less than 4 follicles. I went to see Professor Campbell at Create for a second opinion scan and he saw 11 follicles. He has a brilliant 4d scan machine. I took these results back to crgh and we continued with the cycle and collected 11 eggs and 8 fertilised.

Sometimes their scan machines are really bad!!!!!!! I have had a lot of cycles and can see when the scan machine is better quality.     Dont always blame your body!!


----------



## mundo (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for that, it helps. I have started the injections now so cross fingers I'm lucky like you and more follicles come out of the woodwork as such. The only thing I don't understand is that my doc said that no matter what I will not get more than the three I am seeing; I might get less but I will not get more. Weird hay. Oh well, it really doesn't make much sense to me because every clinic I go to tells me a different thing. Anyhow, thanks for the note. Good luck!


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi
Im new to all this too. I have recently had an antral follicle scan with Care in nottingham and was told there was only 3 follicles. I was told the best treatment for us was IUI and not IVF as everything else with me and DH fine.  The Dr said she would put me on Menopur and Ovitrel from d2 and then scan again on d8. Its all such a mindfield this fertility game and so confusing. Think I may get a second opinion on the scan. I went to Prof Campbell at create 10years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter for a 4D scan it and he was amazing. Has anyone else been on the same drugs as above?
Sarah


----------



## autumnsue (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey people, i am 40 and had an AFC of ten last month. My fsh is 'good' but my AMH was low at 2.3.  I am thinkin of starting iui next month and trying it a few times before considering IVF. I have a five year old boy and have be trying for a sibling for nearly two years. Saw Mr Lavery at Hammersmith Hospital for these results today and he said that my chances of success with ivf were not much higher than iui......Just wondering if any older ladies have a low amh result and are going to try iui ? ................p.s. also got mild endo arounf left ovary.


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Autumn Sue

I had an afc of 19 and a normal fsh. I never had the amh test but i was advised to try iui first. Me and DH have a 4 yr old DD. I thought they would say straight to ivf but they were keen to suggest iui first.

I am on my first cycle of iui. Am due to test on Monday. I took menopur. They only prescribed me half dose for the first 2 injections and then wehn my follys didnt grow as quickly as they had hoped they upped my dose to 100 for a further 2 injections. Saying that i only got 1 folly at 18mm with about 3 around 14 so i was extremely disappointed. As my dp produced a pretty low washed sperm count im not hopeful but you never know.

Good luck with your decisions xx

Susan


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

by the way im 42


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, Mundo,

How is it going?? How many follys have you got.

I was just reading another thread:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284079.20

babydreams had a follycount of four and if you check in her current diary, she now has about 15 follicles. 8 large enough to collect. really hope you also are doing well at stimms!!


----------

